
Atom-Thin Switches Could Route 5G and 6G Radio Signals - jonbaer
https://spectrum.ieee.org/nanoclast/semiconductors/devices/atomthin-switches-5g-6g-radio-signals
======
ganzuul
>...the experimental hBN devices scored 129 terahertz.

> Although the research device was demonstrated using gold electrodes on a
> diamond substrate, Akinwande says the process for making these RF switches
> is compatible with the CMOS processes used in foundries. He points to
> research done at several universities and TSMC showing the integration of
> hBN with silicon.

Good stuff. This can even be useful for new particle accelerators. There is so
much stuff in the THz tech tree.

------
dogber1
Linearity, on-state loss, pole-to-pole isolation, and breakdown will be
atrocious. It makes for a nice clickbaity publication though.

------
madengr
Neat. I wonder what the breakdown is?

